# Introducing a baby to adult females



## BlakeLetham (Mar 21, 2013)

I have 2 adult females named Regan and Juno and I've recently rescued a baby girl called Mjolnir.
I gave Meyo (Mjolnir's nickname) a week on her own and a few hours ago cleaned all three Habitrail cages and put the three mice together.
During Meyo's quarantine I introduced her to the females in a neutral container. Juno would sniff her a bit roughly but would eventually leave her alone. Regan, on the other hand, would jump at her and bite her until she squeaked and ran away, sometimes she would chase her.
It's the first time I've introduced mice and don't know what to expect. 
Right now the three of them are together and Juno just sniffs her but Regan still attacks her, I haven't seen any blood but I'm still scared for the baby.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Quarantine should be approximately 4 weeks and no other mice should come into contact with a quarantined mouse by doing so you risk the possibility of passing on any illnesses that the newly acquired mouse may have.

If you have already made an introduction then quarantine would now be pointless as if the new mouse has anything then this may have already been transferred to your other mice.

Normal behaviour when introducing new does together is just place them together and leave alone and let them sort out their own dominance and place within the colony. However you could if the cage is large enough place the new doe in a complete wire enclosure within the others cage with separate food and water bedding etc and move it around the cage on a daily basis so that the scent is spread throughout, After a week or before you clean the initial cage open the wire enclosure so that they can if they wish mix with one another. Normally after initial squabbling they settle down happily together.


----------



## BlakeLetham (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, since I never introduced new mice I didn't know about the quarantine. 
It's been a few hours now and Regan seems to be a bit nicer to the baby, she still bites her occasionally but not as much.
I'm a bit worried about what's going to happen when I'll go to sleep


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

As long as theres no blood give them a few places to get away from each other (toilet roll tubes are great for breaking the line of sight) and leave them to it and they will work it out and should settle in a day or two.


----------

